# Gordon Brown for the people or not???????



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/gordon-brown

Gordon Brown is for the Banking interest and believes in Global Warming. WHY so he tax carbon the very air we breath!!!!!!

What do you think..... or do you think??????


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Why do you care, you live in Amercia don't you? ;-)

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I used to be well into politics and took it all too seriously, now my view is that whoever is in power will devise new ways of fucking us over!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> I used to be well into politics and took it all too seriously, now my view is that whoever is in power will devise new ways of fucking us over!


Yep they will tell you what ever they need to to get in to power then do what ever they want :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be well into politics and took it all too seriously, now my view is that whoever is in power will devise new ways of fucking us over!
> ...


Is that what mandy promised the people in Hartlepool ? :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Why do you care, you live in Amercia don't you? ;-)
> 
> Charlie


WHY the President of the United States of America once to go to a 1 "ONE" World Bank in Europe/UK

This affects ALL of US. I do not believe anything...I listen go home and research for myself so when you go to this

link..... come to your own solution/answer or it may raize QUESTIONS..... which need clarification or a Real answer....

topdocumentaryfilms.com http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/fall-of- ... ack-obama/

Then get back to me if it is just a USA thing........... I am Old I have played the game but a President of a company said to

me and said "some people would consider your honesty as a weakness but I consider it a strength"..... I was made Vice-President of the Company at 26 years old with out the education that should have gone with the position..........

Do Our GOV'T's believe We are the naive/ignorant ? YES THEY DO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Q. do our governments believe we are ignorant and naieve ???
A. yes of course they do , and in most instances they are right !!!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

"Gordon Brown for the people or not?????"

Well i guarantee he is more for the 'people' than that Tory millionaire pig Cameron. That's for sure!


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

brown is only for himself..always has been..prat!! :evil:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Brown has only really become hated in the UK since he became Prime Minister two years ago, and that's certainly not enough time to have caused all the problems that he's blamed for.

The majority of people in this country seem unable to deal with the nuances of life - they don't seem capable of seeing things as shades of grey - they can't just understand but disagree with something, they have to demonise and despise it (take the tabloids obsession with paedophiles, immigrants, etc.) Everything becomes a pantomime. The result of this is that there has to be goodies and baddies and Gordon Brown has become the baddy. Nothing can help him now, but person who takes his place will end up being the baddy too, at some point in the future...


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

When I posted this I was hoping all would click on the link to see how all of this is tied together:
topdocumentaryfilms.com go under fall of the republic the presidency of barack obama


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I read the synopsis (almost enough on its own to make me close the page) and skimmed through the (over two hours long) documentary. It seemed to present very few facts, and followed the standard conspiracy theory format, where the conclusion was made at the start and taken as fact, then all the available information is just viewed in light of that conclusion.

The internet has changed the world in many wonderful ways, but it has also given a voice and the facade of credibility to thousands of paranoid nutcases around the globe.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

then you would agree that TV and radio has the same affect/effect????????????

oldie but "the war of the worlds" broadcast in US approx 1930's .......... duped people into believing we were being invade from an other World.......

it is our response ability to question our politicians as they are to represent us (majority) for the common good... would you agree with that?

nobody is going to make everyone happy....... but even us pick out a club/pub/auto forum as to say it best fits me and I can live with the small differences.........

I wonder of myself why I even give a rats ass as I surly will be dead in the next 15 years as I have been retired for 10 years already.........

My 21 son is a intellectual he voted for Obama and He has said I see the puppet masters strings on Him...... the final end he sees happening is Kaos if that is spelled correctly.

there is no right or wrong..... there is only life & death....... and only ones self can decide how they want to have things played out.......

good luck.........  8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" beyond gtr " you seem like someone who has a modicum of political awareness, surely you realise that the government is not here to represent any majority, but that they are here to run the country / world for the benefit of the elitist, privelaged few who already have the vast majoriy of its assets and wealth , and intend to keep them !!!
ps, i am sorry but i have not read the link, just cant be bothered, so cannot comment on it


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

that is why this is a flame room for those like me that are limited in their knowledge and are only able to express themselves through someone or persons view point/s.... as to not allowing my left side to portray the very essence we were born with 
free thinking/free will... as you well put it " just cant be bothered " I agree; yet here we are......

I once was asked if I knew my Wife (as I sat next to her) I said yes.(We had been married 16 years at the time)
so the facilitator asked my wife what she thought of my answer... "My Wife strongly stated HOW the FUCK do you think you know me when I do not know who I am"
1st thing was that was the last time we went to a group discussion :lol: :lol: :lol: 
2nd: do you ever really know??? no matter how educated / uneducated, common sense / senseless 
ego gets into to many lives and drives away what was once good and tends to sadden those around the people that once thought they knew her/him....... so is that change for the better???????

Thus.... why even give a rats ass........ do what you need to do ........... take what you need to take......... Live/Die is there any difference????????

You decide where and how to spend your Time...... or do we???????

Take Care......


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Gordon Brown is the most incompetent politician ever to hold office.

He failed as our chancellor and subsequently as Prime minister

He sold the countries gold at rock bottom prices, to prop up the Euro, costing the taxpayer billions.

He took a pension system, and put it into crisis. Ask any postman.

10% tax ring any bells?

In 1997, in the Labour manifesto, he specifically said he wouldn't allow an unchecked house price boom&#8230;&#8230;Well knock me down with a feather!

Whilst people where obtaining cheap credit to prop up an unsustainable housing boom, pissing cash away on foreign holidays, foreign cars and foreign plasma TV's do you not think a prudent chancellor would have seen the way the economy was heading? I mean for fucks sake that's why he's chancellor isn't he? TO MANAGE THE ECONOMY!!!!!

And then we had the pleasure of him becoming Prime Minister&#8230;&#8230;ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

He starts by reneging on a promised referendum on the treaty/constitution

He continues to send more British troops into a war zone without proper equipment.

He doesn't reprimand any party members over the expenses scandal.

He's apologised for slavery, he's apologised for the treatment of gay soldiers in the Second World War, but yet he won't apologise for selling off the British sovereignty to Brussels whilst screwing the economy into recession!

The man is clinically insane.

But he did save the world&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Whilst people where obtaining cheap credit to prop up an unsustainable housing boom, pissing cash away on foreign holidays, foreign cars and foreign plasma TV's do you not think a prudent chancellor would have seen the way the economy was heading? I mean for fucks sake that's why he's chancellor isn't he? TO MANAGE THE ECONOMY!!!!!


Why is it the people in this country are completely incapable of blaming themselves for their own greed and stupidity? Everyone moans about government intervention and the nanny state, but then blames the government for not protecting the people from their own idiocy when it came to loans they couldn't afford to pay, to have a lifestyle they saw on TV or in a magazine and liked the look of.

There are some innocent victims or the economic climate, but there are a whole lot more who are just suffering the consequences of their own poor decisions a few years ago. The only people to blame for the unsustainable housing boom are greedy sellers and moronic buyers. If you're the kind of person who bases their financial decisions on what a jumped-up estate agent on Channel 4 is telling you, then no amount of government help is going to stop you doing something stupid.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst people where obtaining cheap credit to prop up an unsustainable housing boom, pissing cash away on foreign holidays, foreign cars and foreign plasma TV's do you not think a prudent chancellor would have seen the way the economy was heading? I mean for fucks sake that's why he's chancellor isn't he? TO MANAGE THE ECONOMY!!!!!
> ...


I agree with this comment a lot...... it is your final decision...... I will say the GOV'T (meaning the Banks that run the GOV'T ) surely has not helped people in as much as misleading the people into falsehoods that everything is moving ahead as normal......... A BIG BUT decision is Yours in the END...... 
I have screwed up I complain to the Wife but GOV"T change has to happen :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Gordon Brown is the most incompetent politician ever to hold office.
> 
> He failed as our chancellor and subsequently as Prime minister


I agree with all of this but you left out the bit where he came to power by a thinly veiled coup and then claimed he wanted to restore our faith in democracy - this just before the great general election (what election Gordon?) fiasco and the referendum fiasco. Then all the lost data fiascos and the 10p tax fiasco, etc.

But most of all I don't like his face.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

If he was for the people, he would do what we all want......call a general election.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

He won't call an election until his cronies find him a post election position, just like Baroness Vadera. She soon fucking pegged it.



Spandex said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst people where obtaining cheap credit to prop up an unsustainable housing boom, pissing cash away on foreign holidays, foreign cars and foreign plasma TV's do you not think a prudent chancellor would have seen the way the economy was heading? I mean for fucks sake that's why he's chancellor isn't he? TO MANAGE THE ECONOMY!!!!!
> ...


Hence I used the expression 'pissing' i.e wasting?? People buying things they don't need, with money they don't have, to impress people they don't even like.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Hence I used the expression 'pissing' i.e wasting?? People buying things they don't need, with money they don't have, to impress people they don't even like.


Yes, but it sounded like you were blaming the Chancellor for not attempting to fix it, more than you were the people who actually caused it.

This is why I always end up sounding like I'm defending Brown or Labour when I don't even like them that much.. It just infuriates me that people are so desperate to have one big evil bad guy to blame for everything they don't like in this country that they forget about all the little things that actually caused the problem in the first place... All they can think of is how Brown didn't fix it.

Maybe it's harsh, but as soon as I hear someone ranting about Brown ruining Britain, I immediately assume they must be an idiot, because they'd have to have a stunningly simplistic view of the world to truly believe that one man is solely, or even primarily responsible. And if they don't truly believe it, how can they be so angry about it?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hence I used the expression 'pissing' i.e wasting?? People buying things they don't need, with money they don't have, to impress people they don't even like.
> ...


You are always defending Labour and Brown.

It is his fault.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU_fzCpw ... re=related

So anyone who attempts to implement Brown as the architect of this country's demise into economic recession is an idiot?

I can just picture you now, like a Ben Elton lookalike, masturbating feverishly behind your computer screen, in the excitement that your opinions are terrifically advanced, and us mortals are just so pathetically stupid.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> You are always defending Labour and Brown.


Excellent, you've read my posts. Then you'll know exactly why I have defended Brown, despite not agreeing with his politics. I liked your video. It showed a politician telling lies. It was a huge shock to me, I can tell you.


Fab 4 TT said:


> I can just picture you now, like a Ben Elton lookalike, masturbating feverishly behind your computer screen, in the excitement that your opinions are terrifically advanced, and us mortals are just so pathetically stupid.


Chump.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > You are always defending Labour and Brown.
> ...


with a side step how do you like your 545i ????? year 04' ?

I agree this started in the US as soon as currency was not backed up with Gold and the Newly formed Federal Reserve Bank came to create money out of nothing..... the consumer have loop holes in their favor in this system......

I was under the impression the GBP was backed by Silver please correct me if wrong...... and right now a pound is holding the best value out of just about all of the countries with recognized monetary systems.........
but Brown wants to back a World Bank that is to scary for me.......


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

beeyondGTR said:


> with a side step how do you like your 545i ????? year 04' ?
> 
> I agree this started in the US as soon as currency was not backed up with Gold and the Newly formed Federal Reserve Bank came to create money out of nothing..... the consumer have loop holes in their favor in this system......
> 
> ...


It's a late 03... It's a fantastic machine. I enjoy driving it more than the TT, but in a very different way. The TT felt quicker, although the E60 is definitely the faster car - It's an amazing cross country machine.

Back on topic, people in this country will find a way to moan, no matter what the facts. They will blame whichever political party they hate most for all the things they think are wrong in the country, and they will make things up if there's nothing wrong. People don't want politics here, they want a pantomime... They've been watching too much reality TV and the real world doesn't have enough drama and gossip anymore. They want to read about outrage and scandal in their papers, not facts and analysis.

There's a thread on here somewhere where a guy from Switzerland pointed out how expensive everything was over there compared to the UK and told everyone we should realise it's not as bad here as we think... In spite of his comments, the thread still degenerated into people moaning about this country. They even said they'd be ok paying more money if they lived in Switzerland because the scenery is better, FFS.

Bollocks would they... They'd be whining wherever you put them. They wouldn't know what to do with themselves if they didn't have problems.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I have had my EYE on that 545i when it first came out but went with the G35 coup 12/2002 before I saw it [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
don't get me wrong I bought another 05' G35 coupe with every goody but EYEing that 545i it still has great appeal...........

my fix for US is annex Mexico and all countries including Panama..... send troops to take care of the drug lords......
make weed/mara.. legal...... and a four tier TAX system 1st 10% of everything made over $400,000.00 2nd 7.5% for anything over $175,000.00... 3rd 5% for anything over $75,000.00 4th 2.5% for anything over $35,000.00 under $35k pay nothing....

this will ensure the middle class will survive :idea:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Back on topic, people in this country will find a way to moan, no matter what the facts.


The facts are out there covering all the topics I've listed in this thread, with many commentators and annalists sighting brown as the architect. He stood in parliment and said amongst other things, "I won't allow house prices to spiral out of control". I appriciate a proportion of blame lays at the doors of estate agents, banks and the general public for over stretching themselves, but he new from 84 and the 90's the root cause's of those recessions, but allowed it to happen again.



Spandex said:


> They will blame whichever political party they hate most for all the things they think are wrong in the country, and they will make things up if there's nothing wrong. People don't want politics here, they want a pantomime... They've been watching too much reality TV and the real world doesn't have enough drama and gossip anymore. They want to read about outrage and scandal in their papers, not facts and analysis.


This is a ridicolous statement. I would agree with the point of watching too much reality TV in respect of low turnouts for polling, but what you fail to understand is people want to feel represented, of which they are not.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He's a politician ffs what do people expect?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

but he new from 84 and the 90's the root cause's of those recessions, but allowed it to happen again.

what is the root cause's????????????????????????

the one I know of is GREED and Out Right White Collar Crimes: Stealing, Lying, Loose Lips that are paid not to be

Threats, Deceit, with a GOV'T that is just as involved........ That is US..... What is UK??????


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

News released today, Britain the only country in the G20 still in recession.

http://order-order.com/2009/12/01/econo ... /#comments


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I did not even read the link US is full of crap if it thinks it is out of recession.

We just lost another 300 jobs with Dell........ they opened up 3 years ago and now shut down.......


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> News released today, Britain the only country in the G20 still in recession.
> 
> http://order-order.com/2009/12/01/econo ... /#comments


That's a Westminster gossip and 'entertainment' blog. Read their 'about' page. They're hardly an impartial news site.

I'm not even disagreeing with the basis of the 'story' as I'm not really interested enough to look into what the definition of recession is, and what countries qualify - I just think that links like that show that you're so desperate to believe a certain viewpoint, you don't even bother looking past the headline of the articles you quote. It's supposed to be a funny dig at the government and you are taking it as serious political analysis...


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> That's a Westminster gossip and 'entertainment' blog. Read their 'about' page. They're hardly an impartial news site.


Infact the site is a source of invaluble news, of which mainstream media will not report. The recent climate change scandal, the initatial exspenses scandal, troughing MP's etc. And just to correct you its run by one guy, paul staines, who if you watch any of his youtube videos, is of good intentions, to inform people how deciteful "some" of the political class are.

Heres a link to the original telegraph story on britains position in the G20. Just read the last paragraph, thats all you need to know.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/econ ... -2010.html



Spandex said:


> I'm not really interested enough to look into what the definition of recession is, and what countries qualify - I just think that links like that show that you're so desperate to believe a certain viewpoint, you don't even bother looking past the headline of the articles you quote. It's supposed to be a funny dig at the government and you are taking it as serious political analysis...


An unfounded and incorrect statement. If you not really inrterested in the basis of the thread, then don't post.

Baby. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Baby. [smiley=baby.gif]


I don't think I've acted immaturely on this thread, so I can only assume you're calling me 'baby' as a term of endearment. Whilst I respect your right to express your sexuality in your own way, I think you should also bear in mind that it may make other men feel a little uncomfortable when you try to chat them up on an open forum.

Thanks for your understanding and good luck with your search.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I am never correct just ask my better half... but if they (whatever side that is) says UK is the last country in the recession

why is the GBP the best dollar around??????

The biggest point to this post was going to One "1" World Bank in Europe I certainly do not like all my eggs in ONE basket

I like them spread out what if I was to trip and the eggs all broke I am done-for...... but spread out I can regroup and

continue my journey....... Any thoughts ????? 

Peace be among us.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

beeyondGTR said:


> I am never correct just ask my better half... but if they (whatever side that is) says UK is the last country in the recession
> 
> why is the GBP the best dollar around??????
> 
> ...


yes of course mate " peace amongst us " but not much chance of that whilst the " land of the free ", ably backed by the land of the " bulldog " is maurauding around the world trying to enforce its own form of justice and meanwhile robbing and stealing as many assets as it can ,and proping up a failed "capitalist ", ("debt " ) system with state funded taxpayers capital,,( Karl Marx used another name for that,,, !!!! ) Rock on mate,,


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Baby. [smiley=baby.gif]
> ...


He who cast the first stone...... :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Fab 4 TT said:
> ...


It's "let he who is without sin cast the first stone". I have no idea what you're trying to say there. It seems to bear no relation to the post you've quoted.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Sry, sry, forgot I needed a link to underpin my posts......

http://www.yourdictionary.com/idioms/ca ... irst-stone

Also read....

http://www.yourdictionary.com/idioms/po ... -black-the

and....

http://www.yourdictionary.com/idioms/pe ... row-stones

Not that I would be implying yourself good self would be a closet bull ****....... :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Sry, sry, forgot I needed a link to underpin my posts......


You don't need to underpin them, you just need to get them right.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

woah/whoa!!!! them horses...... "if your not part of the solution your part of the problem" true or not let the train run both ways........... We are not politicians but we seem to be acting like them..... I for one think I am above their level.......

Point of post are you for a One World Bank?????????????

Now go ahead aim the darts...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

who loves ya baby????
 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

beeyondGTR ~ Is your daily diet 'bollocks' or do you just talk a lot of it? :?



beeyondGTR said:


> woah/whoa!!!! them horses...... "if your not part of the solution your part of the problem" true or not let the train run both ways........... We are not politicians but we seem to be acting like them..... I for one think I am above their level.......
> 
> Point of post are you for a One World Bank?????????????
> 
> Now go ahead aim the darts......


Don't tell me ....you're a stereotypical American bible basher? A preacher even?

The sooner we stop buggering your country up the arse the better off we'll all be for it. That's what I say.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

you know I forgot NC was in the Bible belt of America.........

as for "bollocks" I guess I do talk a lot of nonsense..............

but I asked a fair ? and you did not have the "bollocks" (USA meaning) to answer it just???????????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

L8R 8)


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sry, sry, forgot I needed a link to underpin my posts......
> ...


The purpose of attaching links is to substantiate the point. Anyone undertaking a basic GCSE could understand the process of using information of some format to support a view, theory, and hypothesis etc etc&#8230;.

Feel free to post more embarrassing, mind boggling replies.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

How refreshing it is to here these words from a head of goverment. Although, suprise, suprise its british investors who are gonna be out of pocket...

"It is the job of the president of Iceland to make sure the nation's will is answered," he said.

"I have decided... to take the new law to the nation. The referendum will take place as quickly as possible."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8441312.stm


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, you don't hear that from Gordon Skidmark or any of his minions.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Fab 4 TT said:
> ...


I said you didn't NEED to underpin your posts if you got them right the first time, I didn't say I don't understand the concept of providing citations or references. Thank you for giving me your basic GCSE level explanation of them though.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

They were right you (removed due to flame room etiquette)......

You still don't understand do you?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

"They we're right"?? No wonder I don't understand you.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

There is a consensus in the work places of this country that Gordon Brown is the most incompetent PM to ever hold office.

There is a consensus in the social venues of this country that Gordon Brown is the most incompetent PM to ever hold office.

There is a consensus on the blogs of the internet that Gordon Brown is the most incompetent PM to ever hold office.

If this isn't apparent to you, you really need to stop licking windows.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bring on the revolution....this country needs sorting out and being brought back to what it was....


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

graTT58 said:


> Bring on the revolution....this country needs sorting out and being brought back to what it was....


And here is a prime example.........

http://order-order.com/2010/01/06/mad-m ... ent-395463


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the revolution....this country needs sorting out and being brought back to what it was....
> ...


That is just disgusting mate. Bring on that election.....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Bring on the revolution....this country needs sorting out and being brought back to what it was....


When exactly was this golden age? I promise, whatever period of history you chose, there will be a multitude of examples of public discontent about something or other (and at the time, they will all have been saying "this country needs to be brought back to the glory days of <insert decade here>").

The trouble is, unless I just switch off my brain, pick up the nearest copy of the Daily Mail and agree with all the frothy-mouthed rants in this thread, I will be accused of being a NuLAb Loony Left PC Communist, but really all I see here is a load of people being manipulated into misdirected anger and hatred because the politicians and the media know that powerful emotions like that can get people out and voting.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Bring on the revolution....this country needs sorting out and being brought back to what it was....


Ha ha,! You fool...


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Fab 4 TT said:
> ...


I am not as familiar with Gordon Brown as those that live where he has an direct affect/effect.
I have only read what interaction he has with the US.
That is why I asked what people thought.
I agree anybody can pull out any (almost any) quote and change it to their view point.
Proof of that is global warming........

L8R


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

subhaan1 said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the revolution....this country needs sorting out and being brought back to what it was....
> ...


See..no respect any more.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on the revolution....this country needs sorting out and being brought back to what it was....
> ...


I'd agree with you, there's never been a "golden era". The pictures of terrace street parties during the second world war bring a lump to the throat, but its safe to say throughout the late 20th century this country has been continually represented by incompetent fuckwits.

The general freedom and availability of information has made it possible for any individual to question, to learn and understand, what MP's do, why the make the decisions they do and how it affects you and I. And 'I believe' we as a the british public (excluding dole wallers, scroungers, the feckless, the lazy, the non intergrating immigrants) can safely say they're a fecking shambles.

Putting economic issue aside, they've had 12 years to sort out immigration.

They've had 12 years to reduce unemployment, and some people believe in real terms it's the worse than ever! Put Jobseekers + imcome support + incapcity + last years graduates + the 1 million unsustainable public sector jobs made by labour! Were do people think the £178 billion budget deficit comes from?

They've had 12 years to improve the NHS, and we have maternity wards that look like Romanian orphanages, never mind our appalling cancer survival rates.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/ ... urope.html

They've had 12 years to give us a fucking referendum on the EU! Yet they've denide the public the oppertunity at every turn.

They've had 12 years to get some real reform of the welfare state! Danish style, you get social for 1 child and that's it! But they done nothing!

Now for you to suggest main stream media is manipulating the public is absolute lunacy spandex? Are you suggesting the BBC, the Daily mirror, and the Gaurdian are remonstrating against the goverment? These have been propoganda outlets for Labour for the past 12 years! It has only been the emergance of interent blogs and the hard work of Heather Brooke that has enabled the public to hold the 646 MP's who've run this country to account. Do you ever here Cameron or Clegg talk openly about the topics above? Do they fuck? when was the last time these we're discussed at PM questions? The rule is say nothing, and no one will hold them to account.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Now for you to suggest main stream media is manipulating the public is absolute lunacy spandex? Are you suggesting the BBC, the Daily mirror, and the Gaurdian are remonstrating against the goverment? These have been propoganda outlets for Labour for the past 12 years!


There are mainstream media sources that (openly or otherwise) support both Labour and the Conservatives and they *all* carry a terrifyingly unchecked power to influence the public. The fact that you, and many others, have managed to become so angry about so many things that you have no personal experience of is a testament to that power. There is bias everywhere, but you seem to be happy to ignore it when it agrees with your views.

Are you honestly saying you don't believe the mainstream media influences the publics political views?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to thank all for your very open comments......
it makes me realize that the US is still the leader in screwed up....... but I have long respected the UK & Canada as being
a great place to live and raise a Family......... but this economic GLITCH has brought All of Us to question even more then the norm........ and I hope by doing so our Gov't's will do something about it..... in the US they say they are but it is only getting worse...... I hope not in the UK or anywhere else for the matter........

be that as it may.......... I also know it could be worse.... I am trying just to believe that it can level off from the nose dive
and creep up at a reasonable pace....... it takes all our voices to be heard.... that does not mean in action will be taken

One can only Hope.

L8R......


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Gordon Brown for the people or not


:lol:

Since when have politicians been for the people? They are all in for the money, contacts, fame, and a cosy retirement. I remember at School a classmate said he wanted to get into politics as a career. I couldn't understand this at the time, all I wanted to do was learn about technology, and build things! Now I understand why :roll:

beeyondGTR - you come across as someone who has spent too much time on conspiracy theory websites. It's bloody obvious what's been going on. Just what are we going to do to fix the world?

Fab 4 TT - I agree on everything you say about GB. A lot of people hated him as the Chancellor before he was the PM too. I hate him a lot. Can I add to you list of his cock-up's a few personal insults - his wonky eye, his false smile, his arrogant nature ....

GB hating has become a fun pass time for me. But how much time do you want to devote to winding yourself up over it all?

It'll all start all over again when the next shambles take power.

I don't bother with propoganda pumped out by those biased newspapers anymore - I get my news direct from the internet - http://www.dailysquib.com


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

This is an even better place to get the day's news:

www.thedailymash.co.uk

Let's all have a little chuckle now.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> subhaan1 said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


You seem to catch on pretty quick.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive already made my mind up on who I am voting for.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Now for you to suggest main stream media is manipulating the public is absolute lunacy spandex? Are you suggesting the BBC, the Daily mirror, and the Gaurdian are remonstrating against the goverment? These have been propoganda outlets for Labour for the past 12 years!
> ...


It is only through my own experiences that I have become so angry.

You'll struggle to convince anyone of the veracity of your posts if you write in such a condescending manner.



Spandex said:


> The fact that you, and many others, have managed to become so angry about so many things that you have no personal experience of is a testament to that power.


Unbelievable......

I've seen my corporation tax rise under brown.

I've seen tax relief on purchases diminish under brown.

I've seen company car taxation rise under brown.

I've seen business bureaucracy rise under brown.

And what have I got in return?

Mass immigration with No referendum. I love the sight of Albanian's on a Monday morning. (Tongue in cheek)

Understaffed and overworked maternity wards.

Congested Roads. Ever been to France?

The list goes on and on.......



Spandex said:


> Are you honestly saying you don't believe the mainstream media influences the publics political views?


I would say that the BBC is the only media outlet which gives bias. Notably to Labour. It doesn't influence, more attempts to deceive. Watch any of Marrs or Robinsons interviews for fine examples of this. Sky news is impartial, and when Adam Boulton gave him an honest interview look how he reacted!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nwF7ySK ... re=related.

To answer the threads, and our American friends question, is Gordon Brown for the people?

Unanimously Not!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Fab 4 TT said:


> I would say that the BBC is the only media outlet which gives bias.


  
I can't decide if that's hilarious or terrifying...


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

drjam said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that the BBC is the only media outlet which gives bias.
> ...


Fair play, the Sun have openly said they support the conservatives. But how many words do they dedicate to politics? A few paragraphs on the second page? And the Daily Mail certainly picks its punches. But compare that with the BBC. The television broadcasts to family's at breakfast, the radio broadcasts to millions of drivers as they go about their day. Sound bite after sound bite, Gordon Browns 'getting on with the job' and 'its the right thing to do'.

It is through the appalling miss-management of this country that labour and Gordon Brown have become despised. Not the prerogative of a couple of news papers.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Sky news is impartial


As I said, you are happy to ignore bias when it agrees with your views. I promise you, right now a huge number of people reading this forum are scratching their heads, wondering if you're joking or not. Even people who support right wing politics know that Sky News is biased towards it.

No wonder you're unhappy if you actually believe most of the media. I'd be fucking apoplectic if I did...



Fab 4 TT said:


> You'll struggle to convince anyone of the veracity of your posts if you write in such a condescending manner.


Jesus. You think my last post was condescending? I wasn't even trying.

Oh, and what's wrong with seeing Albanians on a Monday morning?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Spandex said:


> As I said, you are happy to ignore bias when it agrees with your views. I promise you, right now a huge number of people reading this forum are scratching their heads, wondering if you're joking or not. Even people who support right wing politics know that Sky News is biased towards it.
> 
> No wonder you're unhappy if you actually believe most of the media. I'd be fucking apoplectic if I did...


Watch the video I linked. Boulton says "the viewers will judge that, I have tried to give you as much oppertunity to say". How much impartiality do you want?

Its very good of you to speak on behalf of this forum, shortly after condescending them. A little hypocritical.



Spandex said:


> Jesus. You think my last post was condescending? I wasn't even trying.


No problem, we'll take that as an apology.

Who wants to see unemployed foreign migrants frequenting town and city centres? How does there unemployed status contribute to our society? Or are you insinuating something else?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Watch the video I linked. Boulton says "the viewers will judge that, I have tried to give you as much oppertunity to say". How much impartiality do you want?


I want more than one video (or two or ten videos for that matter). If you think that posting some videos is enough to show the impartiality of any given media outlet, then you don't understand how this works. I'm not suggesting they are constantly and blatantly attacking the Labour government (especially as Labour are hardly left wing anymore) but the fact remains that Sky News, like most News Corp companies, is right wing.



Fab 4 TT said:


> Who wants to see unemployed foreign migrants frequenting town and city centres? How does there unemployed status contribute to our society? Or are you insinuating something else?


I'm insinuating a lot less than you are. How does the fact that these 'unemployed migrants' are foreign change their contribution to society? There are significantly more British born people claiming dole and there are significantly more British people unwilling to work or working the system to claim benefits that they don't deserve... So to single out the foreigners who do this implies to me that their nationality is the issue.

If you're going to get pissed off by people claiming dole with no intention of working then the most significant group of people doing it (and therefore the ones costing the country the most money) are the British born ones. Both groups need addressing, but it seems you're singling out a group based on the fact that they're easy to single out, not based on their impact on the country.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

If you think that posting some videos is enough to show the impartiality of any given media outlet, then you don't understand how this works


Spandex said:


> I'm insinuating a lot less than you are. How does the fact that these 'unemployed migrants' are foreign change their contribution to society? There are significantly more British born people claiming dole and there are significantly more British people unwilling to work or working the system to claim benefits that they don't deserve... So to single out the foreigners who do this implies to me that their nationality is the issue.
> 
> If you're going to get pissed off by people claiming dole with no intention of working then the most significant group of people doing it (and therefore the ones costing the country the most money) are the British born ones. Both groups need addressing, but it seems you're singling out a group based on the fact that they're easy to single out, not based on their impact on the country


I have addressed "British born unemployed" in a previous post. Go and read. I live in a town which resembles one large council estate, hence nothing angers me more than the state welfare catastrophe which labour have encouraged. Although its interesting of you to suggest foreign migrants are easy to single out. Certainly not a prerogative of mine to single anyone out (apart from the one eyed scottish nutter), but non the less, a surprising bit of honesty from you.

I personally feel that mass immigration of people moving to this country, regardless of nationality, is beyond our public service and very basically over stretches this country's fundamental capabilities.

Why do you feel foreign migrants are easy to single out?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It should be obvious why foreigners are easy to single out, although I get the feeling you are hoping I will somehow shoot myself in the foot by explaining how. For a group to be easy to single out, they have to be easy to define and easy to bound. Foreigners, by their nature, meet these requirements.

Once singled out, foreign immigrants are also an easy target for the press and politicians to demonise... They know that by telling the voters that they can fix a load of problems by getting rid of a group of people, there will be some public support, especially when there is no chance that any voters will belong to that group.

Demonising people or groups is good for politicians. It generates strong public feelings and these can be used to get votes (or sell newspapers for that matter). It's in the Conservative's (and other parties) best interests to play up the level and effect of immigration in this country because they have said they'll reduce it. They want and need you to believe that the country is disappearing under the weight of all these foreigners, so with that in mind, can you trust anything they say about it? (I understand the reverse is also true, which is why, as a rule, I don't believe a word any politician says).


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Blair/Brown are the architects of the 0.5% interest rate (yes i know through the BOE) so they can't be that incompetent. Enabled us all to be able to afford astronomical mortgages


----------

